# OE Lido!



## Outlaw333

Hi Guy's

So I had a parcel waiting for me in the porch when I got up this morning!!

All i can say is WOW and words to that effect!

Before it arrived I was starting to get a little sceptical about its ability to make my coffee taste better, I was looking at what was coming out of my Mazzer on course settings and thinking, it isn't that bad and maybe the reason my coffee always tastes dull or overextracted compared to how i know it could taste was all down to my brewing technique and was I just going to be disappointed when the Lido arrived that it would still taste dull, unrefined or overextracted.

I will tell you now, I haven't really played about with settings yet getting it dialled in, I just went straight for the 2 turns out that Doug and Barb recommend as the base setting for press. Not expecting anything overly amazing I was blown sideways up the stairs by how amazing my Chemex brew tasted!! The target particle size was actually quite a bit smaller than that of how I had the Mazzer set(which when I looked at it before it went in the Chemex made me think 'Bugger, i needed to go much courser than that!') but the brew took maybe 10 or 20 seconds less than what I have been getting with the same beans. Grind partical shape is Much Much better too, no shards, just nice uniform shape grinds and a tiny amount of fines, most of which stayed behind in the catch jar anyway!

Both Mrs Strangebean and I agreed that my first brew tasted about 50% better than what I would have called a good brew with the Mazzer! She actually said the difference is like when I give her a nasty espresso shot from dialling in compared to when I have nailed it!

I found no overextracted or muddied flavours, it was full of vibrance, sweetness and juiciness and clarity in the cup was incredible.


----------



## jimbow

Jealous, jealous, jealous - I want a Lido!

Nice to see the pics and glad to hear it is exceeding expectations.

Not quite the same but I was amazed when I got my Virtuoso how much quicker the water drains through the grounds because of the fewer fines.

I am surprised at how tall it looks in the pictures - how tall is it? Does the crank handle detach for transportation?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Nice one. It looks amazing, although quite big also!

Maybe take a snap of the grind quality compared to the Mazzer & a coin?


----------



## fatboyslim

Think I'm feeling a lido bit envious


----------



## tribs

Group buy anyone?

How long does it take to grind a dose?


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh Man, just brewed another Chemex, this time with Bolivian Kollo Mountain and again it's just sooooo much better than anything I've done with it before! I LOVE IT!!!!

Yeah it's quite a big ol' beast! for a Hand Grinder that is! If you take out your Aeropress, with the filter holder on the bottom, sit it up on the worktop and balance the plunger on the lower section so it is standing as tall as it can, then you get the rough idea of the Lido's Dimentions.

Yes the Crank Handle comes off and also has two positions so you can tailor the handle length to what you prefer.

I'm really pleased with what came with it too, the brush is great, as is the little rubber platform that it sits on and the Neoprene protector carry bag thingy is wicked.

It is also absolutely bloody solid!! It was heavier than I expected and built like a tank, even the jamjar like catch jar set up is way more robust feeling than I imagined!

Yeah sure Gary, I'll try and get round to a little grinds photo-shoot some time today.

Another thing that is really really cool is that I think very few people have them in the country, I don't mean that I want to stop anyone getting one, quite the opposite I want to share the love and encourage anyone who's interested to get one but I do feel the cats pyjamas at the mo! hahaha!


----------



## Outlaw333

Grind Is also unbelivably quick! It's no electric grinder but compared to a Hario or Porlex its unbelivable! saying that if i was grinding the same 30g but at espresso setting on my Mazzer It would be a good race!! 30g at a press setting takes not much more than about 30 seconds I recon


----------



## Outlaw333

Right, just had a little photo shoot, I apologise for the poor quality photos but my little point and shoot's macro setting isn't great.

Mazzer










Lido










I was using the last handful of Limoncillo Funky for this shoot

You can't really see very well but the thing holding together the Mazzer grinds, that is all fines, the Lido however there really are basically none! a couple of oversized chunks but that is about it.


----------



## Outlaw333

It's a wonder looking at this comparison, how I ever got even a half decent brew from the Mazzer!!??


----------



## tribs

It does look very impressive.


----------



## mike 100

That is not just a coffee grinder that is art


----------



## Outlaw333

mike 100 said:


> That is not just a coffee grinder that is art


Yes It Is!!!


----------



## Squall

Good looking stuff! I wonder how it compares to the Hario Skerton + OE Coarse Grind mod.


----------



## Outlaw333

If you have a look on Home Barista there is a thread on that


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh Man this thing is good, I just had the best V60 brew I have ever tasted!! I found some unexpected hidden depths in the Kollo Mountain that I hadn't found before, I thought I had got everything out of it that I could but this seems to be a coffee that just keeps giving, that was the last of it though. I can't wait for my Extract order to arrive later.


----------



## pendragoncs

Ok.....what we need from you is a is long term update around September/October.

That way if its possitive it gives Gary enought time to sort out a group buy so we can all be opening ours on Xmas day.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

The grind does look good, one of the best I've seen from a filter grinder, hand or electric. No wonder you're enjoying your coffee.


----------



## Outlaw333

No worries, £110 + £16 postage


----------



## Outlaw333

no no the jar comes standard, to be honest the pow-rup thingy is cool but the Lido is so quick and easy anyway you would wonder why you bought it!


----------



## MWJB

I just hope OE can keep up with the sudden influx of UK orders...three cheers for payday! Woohoo!


----------



## Outlaw333

Yeah me too, Dave at Extract has one on its way now aswell!


----------



## Outlaw333

about a week and a half I think but I was lucky enough not to have it held hostage and forced to pay the ransom by customs.


----------



## Outlaw333

It should be, they say it is as good for espresso as any other hand grinder on the market (except the Pharos of course) and people seem to get good enough results with the porlex.. I haven't tried yet personally.


----------



## Earlepap

Outlaw333 said:


> about a week and a half I think but I was lucky enough not to have it held hostage and forced to pay the ransom by customs.


It does look like part of a bomb or something. Have you named it?


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm still playing with names, i thought of Lidia, Burrtha, Libby to name a few, I'm fairly set on Burrtha though for now.


----------



## Earlepap

I'm an idiot. I looked at that response and thought to myself, 'he doesn't know how to spell Bertha'. Then the penny dropped. I like it.


----------



## Outlaw333

hahahahaha!


----------



## Outlaw333

Burrtha it is then I think!


----------



## oldbrownjava

Recieved my Pharos today - wow. So much better than my Mazzer E it makes me suspect that the Mazzer needs new burrs. The lack of clumping even when grinding for espresso is amazing. I'm already thinking that I want I Lido too.


----------



## Outlaw333

About a week and a half ago I started thinking that my grind wasn't quite perfect on the finer settings for V60 etc on the Lido and after an investigation I noticed looking from underneath while turning the burr that it had a very slight corkscrew if you will(I suppose the best way to describe it would be if you can imagine a record turning on a record player but with the centre hole slightly off centre so it whirligigs a little) so anyway, I straight away sent an email off to OE asking for their advise. Nothing had happened since so tonight I gave them a call and after an amusing moment of accent based confusion with Barb on whether it was pronounced 'Lee Doe' or 'Lie Doe' she passed me on to Doug who is an absolute LEGEND of a guy! We had a great chat for over an hour on the phone. At the beginning of our conversation once he discovered I was the guy who had sent the email, to my puzzlement he gave me a huge thankyou!.. Then excitedly explained to me that it was an issue that had been vexing him for some time in that about 10-15% of them seemed to have that very issue and he didn't know why it was happening other than something to do with manufacturing tolerances of the burrs(which are made by an external company) but because nobody had ever mentioned it, it was kind of forgotten about. So after reading my email he had decided to set to work finding a solution once and for all, which involved building prototypes and new axles and wiggling and jiggling but.. After more than a week solid at the drawing board he has discovered a solution which is a brand new way of mounting the lower burr to the axle and now they are all 100% perfect! So he is very happy anyway and is sending me out a new burr/axle assembly in the post tomorrow. What a Dude!!

It is things like this that make me so proud to be part of this amazing community! I am a musician, motocross rider, geeky fishkeeper, ex trout-farmer, fly fisherman, surfer, rugby player, cricketer, gardener(at home not professionally) amongst other things but not one other activity have I found such a high proportion of friendly, genuine, kind, helpful, interesting and just truly great people! I thank you all.


----------



## Earlepap

Where did they stand on the pronunciation of lido?


----------



## lookseehear

Doug and Barb always come across as really genuine people when you watch any of their youtube videos or read posts on HB. I wouldn't hesitate to order from them as I know that with the Pharos for example, any improvements that were made after version 1 were also sent out to the early adopters with instructions on how to fit them etc. In a world where manufacturing is going down the pan (cheap materials, nothing made to last) they are setting an example of how you can still make great products that will last years and years. I personally love how Doug is so confident that the Pharos is built like a tank that his preferred method of getting the grounds out is to hit it with a hammer!!


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah indeed myself and Filthyrich tried emailing about a potential group buy on the Lido. Neither of us got any replies....


----------



## Outlaw333

You do have to remember that there are only two of them, they run a big international business both buying/selling and actually engineering and building, neither are particularly young, they recieve thousands of emails every day on top so i can forgive them if they can't get through them all.

Whats an effort about the Lido??? it's as simple as throwing beans in the top and turning a handle!!!!

Earle, we decided that they say 'Lee Doe' but noone minds if I say 'Lie Doe'


----------



## Outlaw333

CoffeeGeek said:


> yes, in true Amercian style; ignorance is bliss!


There is no need for that, some people reading may find it hurtful and at least learn to spell American!


----------



## garydyke1

My point was just an observation rather than critism


----------



## Outlaw333

If it's too manly a grinder for you







you could sell it, im sure there are pleanty of people here that would be interested.


----------



## Earlepap

Someone get an admin to lock this thread asap. It's beginning to read like youtube commentary.


----------



## Outlaw333

I'm really sorry if I have caused upset here, I was only being silly and I honestly mean't no offence. I did mean what I said about the America dig because I thought it was mildly offensive but the spelling thing was only an attempt to lighten my fairly serious comment and i'm sorry that it didn't read as I had heard it!(perhaps I should have added a tongue out smiley!) same with the 'manly' comment, it was intended purely as jovial banter.

I hope I can redeem myself and this thread as I believe it still has value, so lets get back on point!


----------



## fatboyslim

You are redeemed in the eyes of Batman. To be honest I got your jovial tone but the internet is a nightmare for misunderstanding peoples tone of phrase.

Sounds like you're having fun dealing with some friends over the pond that are sending you bits to improve your grinder.

Much the same happened to me with Baratza and my Preciso. Just love that the passion can be communicated and shared thousands of miles apart.

Look forward to hearing about your lil' Lido upgrade.

Ciao for now


----------



## Outlaw333

I love you man


----------



## Earlepap

I guess I should add that I wasn't genuinely wanting the thread to be closed. The perils of not using smilies and acronyms eh?!

Let me rephrase:

U 2 shut up!!!!111 spelings is fur retrads anywayz ROFL


----------



## MWJB

I have had my Lido for over a week now....it's an imposing beast, there are pros & cons.

If you are used to Porlex/Hario type hand grinder then the Lido can seem unwieldy, it's not necessarily any easier to crank than the smaller grinders...finding the ideal grinding position/pose is the thing...I tend to sit back in my chair, plant it fairly upright (reduces stalling, which it seems fairly prone to, if not vertical) between my thighs and crack off a quick grind twice a day

Initial attempts at matching grind size by eye were pretty disastrous (but then visually comparing grind size from one grinder to another has never worked for me), first few brews were muck & I was alternating grinders. Now I'm better dialled in and there is definitely better clarity & focus in the cup from CCD brews compared to Porlex Tall & Krups (for when I'm feeling lazier than normal). Just had a spontaneous compliment from a colleague, "Don't know what you did but that last one was nice, smoother". I feel that I'm tasting the coffee more than tasting the results of deficiencies in grind. Grinding 30g of beans isn't a chore.

It's not pretty, it's brutish & has a purposeful aesthetic (probably the nicest thing you can say about it's looks), it's not going to win any awards for ergonomics...but it's delivering in the cup. It's a tool to do a job & doesn't try to be a fashionable kitchen-aid. It's a breeze to adjust the grind and should last a lifetime as long as you don't hammer nails with it. I have had to learn to love it somewhat, but I think we're going to be very happy together.

All told, compared to purging & sweeping up around the Krups (it's a messy little thing, produces a lot of powder that gets everywhere), that & the Lido take about the same amount of total effort.


----------



## Outlaw333

The thing I have come to realise with obsessing about great coffee, it is certainly not about convenience or even asthetics and definately not to the detriment of the coffee! If you think about the best tradesmans tools vs diy tools designed to appeal to non tradesmen, you will see that the best tools are not designed to be pretty, they are designed to do their given job at the highest level possible, I feel the same with the Lido and I actually love the way that it looks, its design reflects the fact that it is hand built by a wizard in a shed and not on a mass production line in a factory!

I have also come to the realisation that hand grinding with the Lido builds a far more intimate relationship with each coffee and feeling how it grinds tells you so much about it and also give clues as to how to approach it in the brew.


----------



## lookseehear

I'm definitely going to buy a Lido at some point. It's just a matter of time...


----------



## fatboyslim

I was tempted to buy a Lido after the coarse grind from my Preciso started to look suspect but up on disassembly I noticed I'd forgot to screw possibly the most important screw in the hole grind adjustment mechanism back in when I upgraded the gearbox.

Now a lovely consistent coarse grind









Just out of interest Nick, how long does it take you to grind around 15-20g of fresh beans? Are you a universally-acknowledged-muscle-man or just your average Tom, Dick or Harry?

Would grinding with the Lido be the equivalent to an hour in the gym?


----------



## lookseehear

While we're on the subject of hand grinding - does anyone else find that Square Mile beans are really tough in the porlex compared to a lot of other beans?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

Haha! I'm pretty strong but have yet to achive full universal acknowledgement!

I recon 15g wouldn't be an impossible race against 15g at espresso setting on the Mazzer! Though I prefer a slow and consistent turn of the burr rather than going for speed but it's pretty damn quick depending on the beans. If you are struggling with it the longer setting for the handle is always there but I haven't needed it yet. I got close with the Kenyan peaberry from SM the other day but more to keep consistent speed as it was like grinding pebbles and kept wanting to lock up!


----------



## Outlaw333

lookseehear said:


> While we're on the subject of hand grinding - does anyone else find that Square Mile beans are really tough in the porlex compared to a lot of other beans?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


hahaha, looks like we found the same thing! I find its the little African mixed heirlooms(especially peaberries) that are a super tough grind.


----------



## MWJB

30g at Clever Dripper grind would be a full on, hell for leather race against a kettle boiling from cold (~4mins) with a Porlex tall. The Lido is probably 2/3 of that (barring stalls)...I'll time it tomorrow. I can tell you it is done surprisingly quickly.

I have now switched to the longer handle setting on the Lido, I am secure enough in my masculinity to admit that much...;-) Mind you, I only did this after grinding the James Gormet Bolivian Finca Esponiza which seem harder than others I've tried so far. One of the girls in the office wanted a go with the grinder...it didn't pan out. If I was bothered about hardness of grind I'd probably only drink Monsooned Malabar & OBJ, either hand grinder goes through these like a knife through butter.

The Lido is supposed to be quicker at Espresso grinds? There's a YT clip of a guy grinding 18g of beans in 31 turns with the Pharos!


----------



## Outlaw333

MWJB said:


> 30g at Clever Dripper grind would be a full on, hell for leather race against a kettle boiling from cold (~4mins) with a Porlex tall. The Lido is probably 2/3 of that (barring stalls)...I'll time it tomorrow. I can tell you it is done surprisingly quickly.
> 
> I have now switched to the longer handle setting on the Lido, I am secure enough in my masculinity to admit that much...;-) Mind you, I only did this after grinding the James Gormet Bolivian Finca Esponiza which seem harder than others I've tried so far. One of the girls in the office wanted a go with the grinder...it didn't pan out. If I was bothered about hardness of grind I'd probably only drink Monsooned Malabar & OBJ, either hand grinder goes through these like a knife through butter.
> 
> The Lido is supposed to be quicker at Espresso grinds? There's a YT clip of a guy grinding 18g of beans in 31 turns with the Pharos!


Have you tried slowing the speed at which you turn the handle? I recon there could be a point where if you go any faster you might slow the rate the beans can be ground(yet to be tested) so try grinding slower while keeping the rpm as stable as possible and see if you clear the hopper any quicker?

I'm grinding 30.5g with the needle set at 2 1/8 turns out from 0 (give or take a little on all of these figures depending on how ive dialled in for the coffee) for a 500ml Chemex brew and I'm clearing the hopper in about 50seconds with pretty tough beans. As I said I purposefully go quite slowly, I just timed and its around 1 revolution in 1.2-1.5seconds so under 60rpm which would mean that its grinding over 2g per revolution.. I'm going to actually count turns tomorrow, I may be well out on my timing!


----------



## Earlepap

Tee hee.

Maybe SQM beans are harder to grind because they're generally a pretty light roast.


----------



## Outlaw333

I believe that is part of it as the cellular structure of a lighter roasted bean will be more 'in tact' (to cut a long and unnecessary story short) but i think it is also that they have a menu full of very dense beans at the mo!


----------



## MWJB

32.8g of of the James Finca Espinoza ground in 130 seconds on the Lido, typical grinding experience, a couple of stalls/jams. I'm about 1 & 7/8 out from zero.

Outlaw, I'll try your slow grind next...


----------



## pendragoncs

Now that i've decided against a Baratza as my brew grinder i'm now considering getting a Lido, although they are out of stock at the mo.

One question i have is how easy is it to get back to a grind setting......i.e one you got a good grind for Aero or CCD, is it fairly easy to adjust back to you chosen setting?


----------



## MWJB

Lido is a breeze to flit from setting to setting...as long as you note what your last setting was.

There are 4 nuts visible on the underside, one of which has a brass washer and is your "zero". Wing nut adjuster with a plastic pointer on the end of the shaft. Anticlockwise coarsens the grind, clockwise adjustment makes it finer. 3 full turns out is probably more than you will ever need, an 8th turn gives a noticeable change in grind.

Doug recommends ~2 turns out for CCD (4 min steep inc. bloom, aiming for a 1 min draw)/French press. I'd perhaps try a bit finer with the CCD?

I'm finding 2-2.25 good for 500g (added water) French press, 1-1.25 for 600ml (final weight, ~700g starting weight) pour overs, pouring with a jug (more controlled pouring with a kettle may require a coarser grind).

Not used it with the Aeropress yet.


----------



## tribs

I am thinking that this may be my next coffee equipment purchase when / if they come back in stock.


----------



## Outlaw333

Wow, the thread is back!! I thought this was a gonner!


----------



## pendragoncs

tribs said:


> I am thinking that this may be my next coffee equipment purchase when / if they come back in stock.


They are back in stock......they were only off as they were waiting for another batch of burs.

Just ordered mine


----------



## pendragoncs

pendragoncs said:


> They are back in stock......they were only off as they were waiting for another batch of burs.
> 
> Just ordered mine


Just had confirmation its been dispatched.









Out of interest from anyone who's got one, can you remember how long it was took once dispatched?


----------



## pendragoncs

Sadly no sign of my Lido yet









I'm guessing i'm gonna either get a ransom letter from customs/royal mail soon or its possibly gone on an extended trip.

Sadly i think the postage option i selected dosn't have full tracking as its still aparrently at the post office in Troy USA.


----------



## Glenn

Coming Soon Coffee in Barbican has a couple for sale.

PM me for details


----------



## fatboyslim

I love coming soon coffee/exhibit.


----------



## lookseehear

Another one right by you Mark!


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> Another one right by you Mark!


Do I detect a hint of jealousy Mr Duetto man?

Coming soon have an awesome spring lever machine! I had a SO Honduran (I think) that was extremely tasty.

Wish it was open more often though.


----------



## lookseehear

Perhaps - maybe I just miss the student life of having the free time to actually go to these places!


----------



## pendragoncs

Was starting to get a bit worried.....but look what's just turned up ...

















Ordered the drill bit and a dosing funnel as well.


----------



## lookseehear

After the girlfriend has forgotten how much I spent on the Duetto I think I'm going to have to invest in a Lido. Orphan Espresso have really hit the nail on the head. Not a big fan of the comic sans on the case though!


----------



## mr kean bean

How much are these costing after duty/ fees and is the only place to order direct from OE?


----------



## tribs

It's done. A Lido is on its way.


----------



## tribs

Aagh! Its been held hostage by RM / HMRC. Will have to pay the ransom (which includes £8 handling fee for Royal Mail!!!







)


----------



## Sam__G

How are you guys finding the Lido now you've been together a bit longer? Getting seriously unimpressive results with my Virtuoso for pourover!


----------



## fatboyslim

Sam__G said:


> How are you guys finding the Lido now you've been together a bit longer? Getting seriously unimpressive results with my Virtuoso for pourover!


Give your burrs a clean and check the burr mounting is still intact? If its got a crack the burrs will jump around a lot and give you a seriously inconsistent grind.

Check Baratza website for how-to guides.


----------



## Sam__G

Cheers! I hadn't even thought to do so...


----------



## Danm

Question guys.

I asked on another thread about the pharos but price plus postage plus customs is turning me off so was thinking about the LIDO.

I have a vario but don't think it is at its best when moving between grinds so was going to get a hand grinder alongside...

Big question however is should the handgrinder be for espresso, or should the vario?


----------



## Earlepap

Whichever one you drink more of, I'd give that over to the Vario. Quality wise, I think the Lido is probably better for coarse grinding than the Vario.


----------



## MWJB

The Lido is nothing like the Pharos when it comes to grinding for espresso. You can grind for espresso with the Lido but you get a lot of resistance and i takes afair while (even if fast for a hand grinder).

The Lido comes into it's own however at coarser settings (coarse end of Chemex, French press, Sowden Oscar, Kalita Wave, Clever Dripper, etc).


----------



## aaronb

Danm said:


> Question guys.
> 
> I asked on another thread about the pharos but price plus postage plus customs is turning me off so was thinking about the LIDO.
> 
> I have a vario but don't think it is at its best when moving between grinds so was going to get a hand grinder alongside...
> 
> Big question however is should the handgrinder be for espresso, or should the vario?


I use my vario for espresso and a Hario Skerton for chemex, works fine for me and means my brewed setup is transportable.


----------



## Pablo

I posted a new thread but should have really posted here.

If any Lido owner has time to spare to be able to weigh the Lido in its box and also measure the box, it would be massively appreciated.

It doesn't have to be the full shipping outer packaging as it will be coming back in a suitcase hopefully.


----------



## Pablo

OK well it looks like I'm able to get a Lido









After having owned your Lido for a while now, are you still happy with it and do you have any advice for a potential buyer?


----------



## MWJB

Very happy with it for coarser grinds (more than 1 1/2 turns out). It grinds fine but becomes a chore/wrestling match.

For steeped brews/coarse grinds it's so fast & easy, virtually no retention, I wouldn't bother buying an electric grinder for brewed...unless I was grinding well over 60g, using a brewer that used a fine-ish grind, or doing dozens of loads a day.


----------



## Pablo

Thanks MWJB. I'll be using it for no more than a couple of drinks a day or maybe a larger dose for syphon/chemex. Not over 60g in one go though.

How do you find it for Aeropress grinding?

-edit- just had a look through the owner reviews on Home Barista and a lot of people are liking the Lido & Aeropress combination.

I'll place my order this weekend.


----------



## aphelion

Just pulled the trigger on a lido for my aeropress

I'm using quite a coarse setting, so unfortunately the porlex is not up to the job..

Looking forward to some seriously good brewed coffee!


----------



## aphelion

Just pulled the trigger on a lido for my aeropress









I'm using quite a coarse setting, so unfortunately the porlex is not up to the job..

Looking forward to some seriously good brewed coffee!


----------



## Longdi

Great to learn about LIDO, I am watching at the availabilty of LIDO 2, just do not when to hold it on hand.


----------

